# How to take my shooting to the next level?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is an article that addresses your question:

http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1328&view=&hl=question&fromsearch=1

It's very difficult to reach the top without a coach. A few have done it, but a good coach will let you get there several years sooner. You don't have to work with your coach every day, but it should be at least every month or two.

JMHO,
Allen


----------

